# Ausklappbarer Text (z.B. in einer New)



## Harrier (30. Januar 2005)

Sers! (bin bruder von Harrier) Ich bräuchte auf meiner Clanpage in den News einen ausklappbaren text wie z.b. auf http://www.my-acc.de. Nun weiss ich leider nicht wie das mit HTML gehen soll. Könnt ihr mir helfen?

Thx schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Gumbo (30. Januar 2005)

Mit HTML allein ist das nicht möglich. Dazu ist ein clientseitiges Script, z. B. mit JavaScript, nötig.

Am besten suchst du dazu im JavaScript-Forum nach Stichworten wie toggle oder ähnlichem.


----------



## Harrier (30. Januar 2005)

also erstmal thx für die schnelle antwort
also ich hab gar keine ahnung von java script und von html n bissl. also ich trag die news immer über die mysql tabelle ein (im html format). kann ich java script da auch einbauen also so das es angezeigt wird? oder brauch ich da irgendwie nochwas?


----------



## Gumbo (30. Januar 2005)

Am besten schreibst du dir eine universelle Funktion, auf die du zurückgreifen kannst. Somit bliebe auch der Aufwand gering.

Allerdings solltest du es so entwickeln, dass der Inhalt auch ohne JavaScript-Unterstützung verfügbar ist.


----------

